# I have eggs what do I do



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

What do I do with the eggs? Should I move them or leave them in their? If I leave them in their should I turn off the powerhead? What do I need to do?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Congrats!

Leave them in for a day then syphon the batch to your fry tank.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Cant I move them now?

My whole shoal is hovering above the nest


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

They arent really guarding it and I wanted to get the eggs out before something bad happens


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

PM Sent


----------

